# Groganics-for thinning hair



## SoSweet08 (Jul 13, 2008)

So the women in my family started using Groganics DHT Blocker System. At first I use to down talk it and tell them that they will be better off using pepperment oil and another ingredient that I recognized, alone since they are known to stimulate the scalp. They ignored me and didn't want to go through the drama of mixing their own products and stuff. 

So about 2-3 months later I see my cousin and her hair is so thick. My mom had some serious balding going on and now her edges, nape, and crown of her head is growing in nicely. My sister who use to have extremly nice and long hair and lately began to experience some thinning started using this product (probably 4 weeks ago). I didn't see her results but she came to my house to grab the rest of this product because she said it is thickening up her hair like the good ole' days.

So I'm writing to see if anyone else is using this product, used it, or know someone who used it?

I am truly amazed at the results that I have seen. I only have the jar in front of me and the *ingredients* are: 

Polyquaterium-37, PVP, Amazonian Herbal Blend, Saw patmett, niacin, nettle leaf, methal crystals, camphar, pepperment oil, eucalyptus oil, zinc, methylparabean, and fragrance.....

What do you think about the ingredients?


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 13, 2008)

...bump...


----------



## eshille (Jul 13, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> So the women in my family started using Groganics DHT Blocker System. At first I use to down talk it and tell them that they will be better off using pepperment oil and another ingredient that I recognized, alone since they are known to stimulate the scalp. They ignored me and didn't want to go through the drama of mixing their own products and stuff.
> 
> So about 2-3 months later I see my cousin and her hair is so thick. My mom had some serious balding going on and now her edges, nape, and crown of her head is growing in nicely. My sister who use to have extremly nice and long hair and lately began to experience some thinning started using this product (probably 4 weeks ago). I didn't see her results but she came to my house to grab the rest of this product because she said it is thickening up her hair like the good ole' days.
> 
> ...


 
I always run ingredients through http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com.

The highest ingredient listed w/a moderate hazard of 4 was the methylparaben. The polyquaterium 37 came in @ 0 or low hazard and PVP had no listing but it's used as a stablizer. 

I looked at this product line yesterday from another post on the board but could not find a list of ingredients for the poo/condish etc. Do you have any idea where I could find that list? I don't purchase products unless I can review the ingredients.

Glad to know your family has found success w/this product line.

Do they use anything other than the DHT? You mentioned the entire system..???


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry I don't know anything about the poo or con.

The just use the "grease" I guess you can call it, that comes in a jar or tube. It's very light. My mom just took it away from me but, it said something about Brazilian Amazonian..I dunno. But Yea it's really working for them. All they need to do is listen to me about washing their hair more often, deep conditioning, and healthier hair styles. Oh yea and moisturizing.


----------



## Coolata (Jul 13, 2008)

BUMP..CURIOUS TO KNOW MORE!!


----------



## eshille (Jul 13, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> Sorry I don't know anything about the poo or con.
> 
> The just use the "grease" I guess you can call it, that comes in a jar or tube. It's very light. My mom just took it away from me but, it said something about Brazilian Amazonian..I dunno. *But Yea it's really working for them*. All they need to do is listen to me about washing their hair more often, deep conditioning, and healthier hair styles. Oh yea and moisturizing.


 
That's great SoSweet...there's about 4 products which come in the jar...maybe they are using The Head Full of Hair or The Hair Growing Wild products. Looking at the line those are the closest products I could find that are a type of 'grease'. 

Here are some pics..
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/grdblsyne.html
Now you've got me interested....

Thanks for the review...


----------



## eshille (Jul 13, 2008)

I found a site which has a list of most of the product's ingredients, if anyone is interested:

http://www.savebeauty.com/Product_list.php?PROUCT_NAME=&COMPANY_ID=C20060831101618-100000307


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 13, 2008)

Their using this(the scalp treatment)
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/grdhtdatosct.html

and something in a tube that I don't see on that site. I have to ask my sister for the name.

It's really weird. You got to understand, my mom was balding like crazy in the front, crown, and nape. Those spots are almost filled in in such a short time. This thing must really be powerful. 

I made a thread when I first joined about aloe and it making your hair thick. Well, the lady that does the aloe treatments does this and that's how my nosey mom found out lol. 

And it's really working. I'm thinking about starting it myself but I just need to research more.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 13, 2008)

I lied...this is it http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/grdatoscgel6.html


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 13, 2008)

What is DHT?

DHT (Dihydrotestosterone) is the most potent naturally occuring androgen and is produced from free testosterone through the acion of 5-alpha-reductance. 5-alpha-reductance concentrations are highest in the peripheral tissues (hair follicles). Both males and females experience the effects of dht on genetically predisposed hair follices. Binding of dht to the hair follice results in gradual miniaturization of the hair and eventual hair loss.

The older we get, the more dht build up in the scalp.

How does groganics work?

Groganics dht blocker uses only natural ingredients to attack, block and freeze dht and slowly strengthen the follicle which promotes longer, stronger, thicker, fuller and healthier hair for both men and women. The daily internal supplement (prescription strength) obstructs dht and promotes hair growth from inside out.


----------



## Hairicome (Aug 5, 2008)

I brought the Groganics Freeze Shampoo and Conditioner and I must say I am sold. This will definitely stay apart of my hair care regimen. I have been using it for 5 days and I do see and feel a difference in my hair. I see fine hair/fuzz appearing where there has not been any in a few years. This is more than worth a try, especially if you have hair that has been thinning as the years go by and although you have tried several things the "wisps" barely hold on. I plan to get the scalp gel and the wild growth as well


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 5, 2008)

eshille said:


> I always run ingredients through http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com.
> 
> The highest ingredient listed w/a moderate hazard of 4 was the methylparaben. The polyquaterium 37 came in @ 0 or low hazard and PVP had no listing but it's used as a stablizer.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the site!


----------



## leo76 (Aug 6, 2008)

I've seen this product in bss, but is this one of those products that if you stop using it your hair will go back to the stage it was in as far as thinning?


----------



## Hairicome (Aug 6, 2008)

leo76 said:


> I've seen this product in bss, but is this one of those products that if you stop using it your hair will go back to the stage it was in as far as thinning?


 
No, this is to rid the scalp of "DHT" and to maintain the scalp from building up DHT. However; if you go without a DHT remover for a long period of time then your hair may or maynot return to thinning. DHT is something that the body has normally and periodical removal is necessary to aid in healthy hair growth. Daily use is not required. I used it for 1 week daily to rid my scalp of probably a lifetime of DHT build-up and now I use it once a week for maintenance (shampoo & conditioner).


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Aug 15, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> So the women in my family started using Groganics DHT Blocker System. At first I use to down talk it and tell them that they will be better off using pepperment oil and another ingredient that I recognized, alone since they are known to stimulate the scalp. They ignored me and didn't want to go through the drama of mixing their own products and stuff.
> 
> So about 2-3 months later I see my cousin and her hair is so thick. My mom had some serious balding going on and now her edges, nape, and crown of her head is growing in nicely. My sister who use to have extremly nice and long hair and lately began to experience some thinning started using this product (probably 4 weeks ago). I didn't see her results but she came to my house to grab the rest of this product because she said it is thickening up her hair like the good ole' days.
> 
> ...



SoSweet08,

Do you know the exact names of these products that your family used?


----------



## TRINITY08 (Aug 15, 2008)

I use the topical scalp treatment in the jar. The "grease". I am a fan. 

This and alternating with Sulfur 8 mixed with castor oil has my edges and nape strong. A little too strong cause they are the first to get "rough" when I straigten my hair. 

I only use it on my edges and nape though and I use other products for the rest of my hair.


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 16, 2009)

BUMPING FOR 2009!!!!

Who else has tried Groganics??? Texas Beauty Supply has the entire line!

http://texasbeautysupplycom.stores.yahoo.net/groganics.html.

Anybody........?


----------



## Keen (Mar 16, 2009)

Hairicome said:


> I brought the Groganics Freeze Shampoo and Conditioner and I must say I am sold. This will definitely stay apart of my hair care regimen. I have been using it for 5 days and I do see and feel a difference in my hair. I see fine hair/fuzz appearing where there has not been any in a few years. This is more than worth a try, especially if you have hair that has been thinning as the years go by and although you have tried several things the "wisps" barely hold on. I plan to get the scalp gel and the wild growth as well



My friend's mom has turned her on this (And I've been using it once a week). I don't know if I see any difference but my friend say she definetely notice less shedding. Her mom's hair was comming out in chunks. I think thinning hair at old age run in the family. Her mom says the thinning stop once she started using the grease. Now she is using the poo and con to totally stop the thinning process.


----------



## NaniDiamond (Apr 29, 2009)

see my response below regarding my thought on Groganics: 



SoSweet08 said:


> So the women in my family started using Groganics DHT Blocker System. At first I use to down talk it and tell them that they will be better off using pepperment oil and another ingredient that I recognized, alone since they are known to stimulate the scalp. They ignored me and didn't want to go through the drama of mixing their own products and stuff.
> 
> So about 2-3 months later I see my cousin and her hair is so thick. My mom had some serious balding going on and now her edges, nape, and crown of her head is growing in nicely. My sister who use to have extremly nice and long hair and lately began to experience some thinning started using this product (probably 4 weeks ago). I didn't see her results but she came to my house to grab the rest of this product because she said it is thickening up her hair like the good ole' days.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaniDiamond (Apr 29, 2009)

yes, i've tried several products from Groganics and after about a year, i had about 4-5 inches of new, healthy hair and my thinning crown was actually thicker than the rest of my head... I stopped using this line and low and behold, my hair started to thin again and i lost about 3 inches, but after restarting this regimen, I've already gotten almost 1 inch back (in about 2 months time)...I found cheaper hair vitamins at Walmart, but I am not going to stop using the shampoo and conditioner( and I might go back to the vitamins)...oh well, there's my thought..ttyl 




Manushka said:


> BUMPING FOR 2009!!!!
> 
> Who else has tried Groganics??? Texas Beauty Supply has the entire line!
> 
> ...


----------



## Avan207 (Apr 29, 2009)

I am using this now.Groganics head full of hair daily (but i wash biweekly,too) I love it!  I am using it on areas that I had breakage in and am already seeing thicker hair and feeling the ripples of NG. I am stretching my relaxer and won't again until Memorial day weekend. I am taking pics so I'll keep ya'll updated but it seems to work fast.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 29, 2009)

Groganics does what it says. I use it on my daughter. Shampoo, Conditioner, and Hair Growing Wild hair grease/cream. I mainly use the grease for hair braiding days, it really keeps her braids fresh and secure, she has really soft hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2009)

I have the Groganics "Itch Relief" Daily Topical Scalp Gel, but I've only used it once or twice, since I was using Mega-Tek, WHGO, Surge, etc...and didn't know if or how that would work --so I discontinued using it. Got Sccuurred.  Too many thangs going on 

However, since I am in the Step It Up on the Growth Aids III Challenge, I may revisit this one and add it back into the rotation.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Feb 21, 2010)

NaniDiamond said:


> yes, i've tried several products from Groganics and after about a year, i had about 4-5 inches of new, healthy hair and my thinning crown was actually thicker than the rest of my head... I stopped using this line and low and behold, my hair started to thin again and i lost about 3 inches, but after restarting this regimen, I've already gotten almost 1 inch back (in about 2 months time)...I found cheaper hair vitamins at Walmart, but I am not going to stop using the shampoo and conditioner( and I might go back to the vitamins)...oh well, there's my thought..ttyl




Is it similar to rogaine? I am afraid to keep using the products if it going to make my hair fall out later.


----------

